# Cricket Tubs



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have to get a load of empty cricket tubs, but I dont know where you can get them from. Does anyone know where you can get empty ones from and how much they are?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Oinkeyface (May 23, 2012)

These places sell them, hope its what you were looking for?

Empty livefood tubs

Livefood Tubs ventilated | Ricks Livefood


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Hi, I have to get a load of empty cricket tubs, but I dont know where you can get them from. Does anyone know where you can get empty ones from and how much they are?
> 
> Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


We've got loads. How many do you want and I can weigh them for p&p etc.

Which sort are you after - the ones with the slits that are smooth inside or the ones with the "lumpy" insides. Most are the older style where the lid doesn't hinge back if you know what I mean.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you know of anywhere that sells them that isn't online? I cant pay any money online at the moment


----------



## Bazz bugs (Jun 3, 2012)

*Empty tubs*

@ Stephen P how many do you have please as I may be interested

regards


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Bazz bugs said:


> @ Stephen P how many do you have please as I may be interested
> 
> regards


Id also like to know aswell please!


----------



## timhazard7 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll try and sort them out today - divided up into those with smooth insides/slits and those with "knobbly" insides and weight them for p&p prices.

All have lids but they will need a wash as they are mostly in the bird room so will be a bit dusty!

I also have loads of mealworms tubs again all with lids.

We're having a Jubilee street party today so not sure when I'll do it, but it will be either today or during the week.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> I'll try and sort them out today - divided up into those with smooth insides/slits and those with "knobbly" insides and weight them for p&p prices.
> 
> All have lids but they will need a wash as they are mostly in the bird room so will be a bit dusty!
> 
> ...


Did you not get the message I sent you about 5 days ago?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Did you not get the message I sent you about 5 days ago?


Yes, but you didn't have any means of paying.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had a hunt about:

11 x knobbly insided boxes

27 x smooth with slits boxes

All with lids. There may well be a few more.

Plus 15 waxworm pots (keep saying mealworms) but they are the round ones again all with lids - either in black, yellow or green!

Let me know if anyone wants then and I'll get the p&p cost etc.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I sent you the message because I might have now


----------



## Bazz bugs (Jun 3, 2012)

*tubs*

i would like a price for ALL of the ventilated ones please, many thanks I can pay immediatley as have paypal

regards


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I've found 30 boxes with the slits (ventilated ones) with lids, but they will need a dust/clean.

I have put them in a box so they don't get crushed and weighed them. They are surprisingly heavy (one on its own its 30g). First class postage will be £6.50 and parcel post is £5.40 so any offers above that?


----------



## Bazz bugs (Jun 3, 2012)

*boxes*

i can source them for 23p each brand new have you thought about second - if all else fails try this place www.interparcel.co.uk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Bazz bugs said:


> i can source them for 23p each brand new have you thought about second - if all else fails try this place Parcel Delivery from Interparcel


No the parcel is over a kilo so too heavy for second class. If they were sent as two separate second class parcels it would be slightly cheaper, but then there is the risk that one gets lost!

I've just put the details into that site and the prices are all dearer. The second lot on the page look cheaper but of course don't include VAT, so the £4.99 becomes £6 (give or take the odd coppers).

I've seen them brand new for .30 something pence, but you had to buy a very large quantity to get them for that, plus there was p&p on top.


----------

